# Beethovens last piano sonata op. 111 - for orchestra



## gprengel

I'd like to share with you my orchestration of what many consider the crown of all piano sonatas - Beethovens last piano sonata op. 111 which for me was both a huge challenge and joy ...

http://www.gerdprengel.de/Beeth_op111_I_orch.mp3 
http://www.gerdprengel.de/Beeth_op111_II_orch.mp3

Gerd


----------



## Zeus

Can you provide a score of the orchestration?


----------



## NLAdriaan

Great orchestration! Thx for sharing!!


----------



## Paul T McGraw

Very impressive. You truly captured the spirit of this in your orchestration.


----------



## gprengel

Zeus said:


> Can you provide a score of the orchestration?


Hi, Zeus, I don't have a properly elaborated score, only my work scores which may give you an impression of the work... Especially the 1st movement needs a proper reedition ... ;-)

www.gerdprengel.de/op111-1-Orch.pdf
www.gerdprengel.de/op111-2-Orch.pdf


----------

